
Linus speaks his mind on the Intel Spectre patches - mrich
https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/1/21/192
======
yorwba
Discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16202205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16202205)

